
AWS Git-Backed Static Website - yarapavan
https://alestic.com/2016/10/aws-git-backed-static-website/
======
yarapavan
Github repo - [https://github.com/alestic/aws-git-backed-static-
website](https://github.com/alestic/aws-git-backed-static-website)

